

Minute by Minute Twitter Sentiment Timeline of the VP debate using R - stathack
http://stathack.wordpress.com/2012/10/12/minute-by-minute-twitter-sentiment-timeline-of-the-vp-debate/

======
science_robot
This would make for a great election stats website displaying live sentiment
analysis.

EDIT: Even better if you could even annotate each point with the most tweeted
quote.

